# estar en el aire



## greo

Buenas tarde a todos,
no logro entender perfectamente el significado de "estar en el aire" en:
"Mira, mañana es la reuniòn y todo està aùn en el aire, no se si podremos llegar a un acuerdo.
tengo tres posibilidades:
1)sin pensar
2)sin escribir
3)sin decidir
Gracias de anticipacion (se dice asì?-grazie in anticipo)


----------



## flljob

Todavía no se llega a una decisión.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao greo,

Ricorda che devi mettere sempre la tua versione, non solo la domanda.
Secondo te, qual è la risposta esatta?


----------



## Neuromante

Gracias por anticipado.


Sobre la duda, es más o menos la tercera "sin decidir" por el contexto. Pero es más correcto "sin llegar a una conclusión" que es más genérico.


----------



## 0scar

Estar el el aire significa poco analizado  y en etapas muy preliminares.
Yo diría 1) sin pensar.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi "sin pensar" me parece excesivo, demasiado preliminar. En todo caso "se esta pensando" o "pensándose" pero aún me parecería demasiado.


----------



## flljob

La moneda está en el aire. Se refiere a que no se sabe si va a caer águila o sol, cara o cruz, es decir, todavía no hay una decisión.

Saludos


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Pues, remarca cierta dosis de incertidumbre y perplejidad...

______________________________
nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## Neuromante

O traducido:
La perplejidad no tiene nada que ver con "estar en el  aire"


----------



## MOMO2

greo said:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> no logro entender perfectamente el significado de "estar en el aire" en:
> "Mira, mañana es la reuniòn y todo està aùn en el aire, no sé si podremos llegar a un acuerdo.
> tengo tres posibilidades:
> 1)sin pensar
> 2)sin escribir
> 3)sin decidir
> Gracias de anticipación (se dice asì?-grazie in anticipo)


 
Ciao Greo, scusa se mi permetto ... ti ho evidenziato in rosso (come a scuola ) i tuoi errori. Se, come credo, studi lo spagnolo ti faranno comodo, vero?

Inoltre una precisazione: in spagnolo gli accenti sono sempre acuti cioè:
á é í ó ú

Hasta pronto


----------



## liber

hola greo,
una opinión más: 'todo está aún en el aire' = no hay nada confirmado/decidido

y sin perplejidad


----------



## Neuromante

Mira, mejor ejemplos en italiano ¿no?

Para tu frase:
Tutto è da decidere
Tutto è da sistemare

El ganador de las elecciones según las encuestas está muy en el aire
Il vincitore delle elezzione, a sentire i sondagi, è molto incerto.


¿Así entiendes el concepto?


----------



## Fancho

Neuromante said:


> Mira, mejor ejemplos en italiano ¿no?
> 
> Para tu frase:
> Tutto è da decidere
> Tutto è da sistemare
> 
> El ganador de las elecciones según las encuestas está muy en el aire
> Il vincitore delle elezzione, a sentire i sondagi, è molto incerto.
> 
> 
> ¿Así entiendes el concepto?



"delle elezioni" y "sondaggi" 

La tua traduzione "tutto è da decidere" secondo me è perfetta per il contesto...


----------



## Neuromante

Gracias por las correcciones, la verdad es que no puse la segunda G por que me parecía que estaba poniendo demasiadas. 

Ultimamente veo que nos liamos a explicar matices de la palabra o frase y excepciones a la regla en el idioma de partida y perdemos de vista que muchas veces o no hay una forma genérica correspondiente o directamente hay que buscar una forma distinta


----------



## Fancho

MOMO2 said:


> una precisazione: in spagnolo gli accenti sono sempre acuti cioè:
> á é í ó ú



Momo, vos tenés razon, pero en mi teclado (italiano) està solo la é "justa".
Las otras son todas à ì ò ù...


----------



## gatogab

Fancho said:


> Momo, vos tenés razon, pero en mi teclado (italiano) està solo la é "justa".
> Las otras son todas à ì ò ù...


 
Es un poco complicado, pero terminarás por acostumbrarte.
Yo imprimí una franja estrecha y la pegué al borde del monitor hasta aprendérmelas de memoria.
Probar para creer.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=763854


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> O  traducido:
> La perplejidad no tiene nada que ver con "estar en el aire"


 
 ¿Qué es esa "O"? 

En italiano se usa una expresión muy divertida que significa "no se ha tomado ninguna decisión, todo puede pasar" que es

"a bocce ferme" 

(con las bolas de la petanca paradas / quietas / firmes / sin mover)

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## 0scar

Petanca palabra rara,  lo encontré en Wikipedia (juego de bochas metálicas).
Dice que se juega en Argentina pero nunca lo vi y tampoco lo oí.
Acá se juega a las bochas con las bochas de maderas.


----------



## Neuromante

Petanca y bochas no son lo mismo.
La petanca se juega con bolas a ser posible de metal, pero en todo caso bastante pesadas. Gana el que quede más cerca de otra bola, más pequeña y se tira en dos turnos, en el segundo de ellos el orden de lanzamiento es según la distancia a la que se ha quedado en el primero. Tanto puedes intentar acercarte, como golpear la bola de otro y  alejarla.
Aquí en Canarias se juega, de hecho no se juega a bochas. Y los juegos vienen con la etiqueta "petanca" así que debe de ser bastante común.



De todos modos, la expresión que pone Momo no corresponde a "estar en el aire". Sería más parcida a "en un impás de espera"


----------

